# Karate Terminology Link



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.yamatanidojo.com/karate_terminology.htm

 This should help those who do not use karate terms or do not know them when reading in the karate section.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats a really good list there is a couple things I found that are not quite clear but for the most part its really good.


----------



## chinto (Oct 21, 2007)

Brandon Fisher said:


> Thats a really good list there is a couple things I found that are not quite clear but for the most part its really good.


 

yep I have to agree..


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 3, 2008)

thank you!  i could really use this. ;P


----------

